# uv stero with plants



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

is this a good thing to have in a planted tank will it hurt the plants


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

from what i understand it wont hurt the plants, it just kills bacteria.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It'll oxidize alot of the nutrients the plant needs, such as Iron. So it's not a good idea to keep on all the time


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It'll oxidize alot of the nutrients the plant needs, such as Iron. So it's not a good idea to keep on all the time
> [snapback]928495[/snapback]​


How do UV rays cause a chemical reaction that would oxidize iron?


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

Gumby said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > It'll oxidize alot of the nutrients the plant needs, such as Iron. So it's not a good idea to keep on all the time
> ...


That is a good question, I think it oxidizes them by adding an O+ ion to it while it is in the UV chamber since water inside there is highly charged. But this idea isn't enitrely true or it doesn't really have a ngeative affect on the plants since I know a lot of people with heavily planted tanks(no P's though) that run a UV 24/7. And this theory of oxidation only relates to Fe and traces, not macros.

To be on the safe side I think you should only run it for 5-6 hours after the light has gone out. That way you should ensure bacteria, maybe algae(depends on water flow) get zapped, without affecting Fe and traces.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

if i am correct the stero floculates the aglea and bacterial growth killing them and causes oxidation of all trace nutrients in the reaction.
its also kills your good bacteria as well as bad....


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> if i am correct the stero floculates the aglea and bacterial growth killing them and causes oxidation of all trace nutrients in the reaction.
> its also kills your good bacteria as well as bad....
> [snapback]928984[/snapback]​


It won't affect you bacteria population that much since bacteria only colonize on on surfaces inside your aquarium, they just won't be able to colonize inside the UV reactor. UV only kills free floating organisms. The longer the amount of time the water is being exposed to the UV light, the more killing power is available. I recommend you get the Turbo Twist series since it increases contact time.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gumby said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > It'll oxidize alot of the nutrients the plant needs, such as Iron. So it's not a good idea to keep on all the time
> ...


Sorry it doesn't directly oxidize the iron, it breaks the chelates that keep it suspended in water and available to your plants, and when that happens the iron precipitates and is then oxidized (rusts). Precipitated Iron is obviously not available to your plants for nutrient consumption.

http://www.clemson.edu/hort/sctop/bsec/bsec-04.htm


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Neat. I wasn't aware that light could cause a chemical reaction in metals. Coo.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

now because of this should i keep my uv stero on a timer along with my lights?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd either not use the UV at all, or just run it the day of your big water change before you redose fertilizer and everything.


----------

